# Music From The Fringes.



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Hi there.. I have been excited for a while to post anything here about the progress of my band AND NOW I CAN! I play bass for the Edmonton band From The Fringes (a name I picked).
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/From-The-Fringes/209143145762924
We have more tunes but these are the only ones without vox and the singer is still learning the lyrics.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6654462/Ominous Repetition.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6654462/Up In Flames.mp3
The banner I made.


----------

